# Value of used meyer



## NoSnow (Mar 21, 2002)

I bought a truck yesterday that I am going to put a dump insert in and use for lawn clean ups etc. It has a 7.5 meyers plow on it that is in good working condition. I am not going to use it, so my question is what do you think is a fair price range(site unseen)? I was thinking 12-1600, is that in line?


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*Site Unseen*

I've bought the last 4 Meyer 7.5 plows used and paid between $750 to $1500. They all had E-47 pumps and were steel. The higher price plow had the correct mounting for the truck I want'ed to install on. Usually mountings will run around $600. Good Luck


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

First things first, Welcome to Plowsite!

You're in the right ballpark with your plow if it's in good shape. My buddy paid $1600 for a slightly used Meyers to fit his truck. If you aren't in a hurry for the $$$, you'll probably get the higher end if you wait till August, September to sell.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Meyers??

$100


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*OUCH: John*

Tell us how you really feel. LOL Meyer's plow aren't that bad, He!! I know a guy that runs 38 of them & has very little problems with them. But I know other guys who hate them & have all kinds of bad luck. Myself I thought they were just a OK plow but a pain in the a$$. Meyer plows are good for the residential owner or small business operators, but just don't depend your livelihood on them   .


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Ok... Ok....
I'm sorry.

$200


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*OK*

I've got $200.00 now do I hear $300.00  LOL


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

With an E47 pump $500 with an E60 you might be able to get more. All depending on what the condition is and the demand for the vehicle mount.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Just checked the latest bargain News.

Around here you can pick up used Meyer for around $500.

FWIW Western would go for around 1000 fishers sell for1500 and up as long as they are complete.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

And some of you thought I was joking, huh ??


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Meyer Used prices*

A month ago there was a Meyer C-8 steel plow & 2001 -Ford mount system complete brand-new never used for $1700.00. Around here almost all dealers pre-install Meyer plows & many are taked off ASAP for Western or BOSS. Meyer , Western , BOSS are the most popular in this area, Meyer has a deal with the Truck Dealers & the others don't. A used Meyer plow with the E-60 can be bought anytime for less than $900.00 even in the middle of a week long blizzard  .


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Well I guess I wil be buying all of the used meyers off all you guys. We have all meyers except on my truck got a western pro plow great plow only got it cause it was on the truck when I bought it. We only go with meyers cause my buddy is a dealer and get all my parts wholesale and I went to a Meyers class on servicing the pumps/plows. plus interchangability of all there parts means less stock to have on hand.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

That is a good reason to stick with one brand. I run Fisher except for a Meyer and a Diamond (Meyer). I do this because I want to be able to stock repair parts and have interchangability.


----------



## ohiolawnguy (Dec 20, 2001)

hey john, next time we go to buy a new truck, why dont you come down and negotiate the price of a plow for us. if you start at $100 im sure we can get the factory installed meyers from the dealership real cheap.-LOL 


last truck we bought new, after working out a price on the truck, we didnt even get the plow. dodge dealership wanted $3600 for a 7.5 meyers told them they were absolutely insane.
thanks, but no thanks. mind you,this particular dealership has at least 40 blades on hand at all times. gee i wonder why-LOL


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Yup.... I heard that.
We carry Meyers parts in all our trucks to sell to the guys that need them (nightly).
We have all Boss plows on the trucks. Don't need to carry parts for them.


----------

